
Ask HN: Setup Server, Need Advice - mproud
I have a web app that serves about 10-50 people at one time. I’m paying for service at Linode currently, and I’m in the process of re-writing my app.<p>However, none of that is my concern. My server is running an ancient Debian OS, and instead of trying to upgrade it, instead I’m planning on spinning up a new server instance and just moving to that.<p>My question is, what UNIX or Linux distro should I start with? Does it matter much, are there advantages to some that I might not be aware of? (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS, Fedora…) And is there an up-to-date guide somewhere that might guide me on things I should install or configure for this web server, for blocking malicious IPs, monitoring traffic, etc.?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
cjbprime
Given that you have Debian experience already, I'd go with the latest Ubuntu
Server LTS version. The advantage is that if there are instructions for how to
do anything you need, that's what they'll most likely be written for.

(And Ubuntu is a fork of Debian so it'll be familiar to you.)

~~~
mproud
Thanks!

